# Homebrew and deer sticks



## Reginald (Jan 27, 2018)

Drinking Homebrew and making snack sticks. Smoke Sunday.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 27, 2018)

Reginald said:


> Drinking Homebrew and making snack sticks. Smoke Sunday.
> View attachment 351638


Looks like a good batch of sticks...what mix did you use...beef/venison to pork?


----------



## Reginald (Jan 27, 2018)

murraysmokin said:


> Looks like a good batch of sticks...what mix did you use...beef/venison to pork?


10 lbs. 80/20 venison to fattiest part of a 3 lb pork butt. They are jalapeño cheddar.


----------



## Reginald (Jan 27, 2018)

The worst part is over


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2018)

Both the beer & the sticks look delicious!
Al


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 27, 2018)

Both look good!

Is that a little PID heat controller I see at the bottom of the pic? I'm building one right now - just waiting on amp meter to come in.


----------



## Reginald (Jan 27, 2018)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> Both look good!
> 
> Is that a little PID heat controller I see at the bottom of the pic? I'm building one right now - just waiting on amp meter to come in.


Yes. They are stc-1000s. Those are mini fridges made into fermentation chambers


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2018)

R, looks like some excellent sticks and tasty brew !


----------



## Reginald (Jan 28, 2018)

Here they go.


----------



## Reginald (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 28, 2018)

Looking very good.  I'm getting ready to try my hand at snack sticks.

Full glass of brew hiding back there as well.


----------



## Reginald (Jan 28, 2018)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> Looking very good.  I'm getting ready to try my hand at snack sticks.
> 
> Full glass of brew hiding back there as well.


Thanks. Yep, in my world the brew and smoking go hand in hand. :)


----------

